# HILLARIOUS and FUNNY and CUTE VIDEOS! @farming



## pridegoethb4thefall (Aug 19, 2012)

These videos are riffs on some popular songs, done by a group of brothers as an english assignment and one by their little brother.

These are just great and SO funny! My daughter showed them to me and they had me laughing and saying Awwwww... the whole time!


Enjoy!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H7zOQrX3U&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3kwdue5XS0&feature=related


----------

